# Purple pencilfish meets shrimp



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

See post below.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to share a cool photo that I was able to capture of my purple pencilfish and my Painted fire red shrimp. In the pic it looks like they are just meeting for th e first time lol. Enjoy.









Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Great pic Mykuhl

What kind of camera are you using?
Looks amazing.

Did the fish nip at the shrimp? or vise versa?


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you.

I actually used my cell phone to take this pic...LG G2, it takes surprisingly good photos for a cell phone.

The fish and shrimp live in peace, they don't bother each other .


----------

